# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  Matter and Form 3D Scanners Begin Shipping

## Brian_Krassenstein

If any of you recall the Indiegogo project for the Matterform 3D scanner which raised over $470,000 back in April of last year, you may have wondered where it was.  Well the company changed their name to Matter and Form, and is finally beginning to ship their affordable 3D scanners to their backers within days, if they have not already been shipped.  At the end of the month they will open the scanner up for live orders as well.

Are you a backer?  Let us know when you receive your 3D scanner.  Below is a picture of the Matter and Form scanner:

----------


## JRDM

I know a guy that is a backer. I guess they didn't acknowledge that they're over a year late with this, have to go to the indiegogo page to see their updates on the topic.

Alo, this is the third name they've had. It was Photon, then Matterform, now Matter & Form?

None of these things are confidence building.

----------


## muckychris

I am a backer. Not happy about the 1 year late delivery. Would have been excited for this if not for the great delay. Now I just roll eyes every time I get an update with another delay. Just got one that said they will NOT be shipping with a MAC version of software as expected. Wishware is not what I hoped for but I suppose this is what you get in an Indigogo/Kickstarter situation.

----------


## Jerodhelt

I received my Matter and Form scanner yesterday and have listed it for sale on ebay at this link http://www.ebay.com/itm/141387479085 

I was was an early backer, but right now I could use the money more than the scanner.

I opened the box and tested it, everything worked great.

If you want the scanner but don't want to be put on a waiting list, this is your chance.


Moderator EDIT: Now listed as SOLD on eBay.

----------


## Colinet

I was one of the original backers. Got my scanner in Australia today - I own 5 Macs - never owned a PC - never will. So the scanner is TOTALLY USELESS. Even though their advertising stuff says it works on a Mac, there is NO software available. They should NOT have despatched the hardware with out it.

----------


## Jerodhelt

> I was one of the original backers. Got my scanner in Australia today - I own 5 Macs - never owned a PC - never will. So the scanner is TOTALLY USELESS. Even though their advertising stuff says it works on a Mac, there is NO software available. They should NOT have despatched the hardware with out it.



From what i understand they will be releasing the software for macs soon.

----------


## ChiloquinRuss

Received my scanner yesterday, took it out of the box and was surprised at the ease of getting it fired up.  The installation software is very clever in that it guides you through the process using very nice illustrations.  Only bug found so far is there is no EXIT button or box to get out of the software.  The key ingredient so far is the meshing software routine.  I also own a MakerBot Digitizer which is just junk.  The Matter and Form scanner at this point is better.  I have not tried to 3D print any of my scans yet but the viewer shows some promise.

As far as being a year late that is understandable.  What is not understandable was the very long times in between postings of what was going on.  Check out AirDog quad copter postings if you want to see a kickstarter/indiego well run campaign.  They are constantly updating their information.

So far I'm pleased with my purchase.  Russ

----------


## Feign

> Check out AirDog quad copter postings if you want to see a kickstarter/indiego well run campaign.  They are constantly updating their information.


Heck, just look right here at the Peachy Printer updates...  Seems like there's one every two weeks on average, and it's always packed with info on what's happening.

----------


## wthierry

do any of you have the time to scan the calibration pattern for me from the cube?  I bought one second hand on ebay and it was missing the cube

----------

